# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Altijd moe

## pinkpantoffel

2 jaar geleden ben ik naar mijn huisarts geweest, omdat ik elke dag heel erg moe was. Hij wilde dat ik bloed liet prikken. Toen daar de uitslag van kwam bleek dat ik in het eindstadium zat van de ziekte van pfeifer. Van mijn huisarts kreeg ik toen hepatadoron, een natuurlijk middel dat de lever helpt op gang te blijven. Dat hielp erg goed. 

Maar nadat ik de kuur had afgemaakt begon het opnieuw. Ik was weer lange tijd erg moe. Dus ik ben terug gegaan naar mijn huisarts. Deze zei dat het nog een nasleep kon zijn van de pfeifer en gaf me opnieuw hepatadoron. Maar deze keer werkte het middel niet, en ik bleef moe. Dus toen ben ik teruggegaan naar de huisarts, die mij voor de zekerheid npaast de hepatadoron nu ook extra ijzer gaf. Maar ook dit gaf weinig nut. Het lukte me om met deze medicijnen mijn schooldagen door te komen, maar wanneer ik thuis kwam was uk afgepeigerd.
Dus ging ik weer naar mijn huisarts. Die deze keer wilde dat ik weer bloed liet prikken. Daar kwam iets geheel nieuws uit; Ik had een vitamine D tekort. Ik had wel besloten om de kuren die ik was begonnen, namelijk die van de hepatadoron en de extra ijzer, af te maken. Maar daarnaast ging ik dus extra vitamines slikken in mijn tekort te helpen, en ik hing meer naar buiten.
Dat ging een tijdje goed.

Op dit moment zit ik op een punt dat ik net ben gestopt met het slikken van de extra vitamines, de hepatadoron en de extra ijzer. Ik ben hiermee gestopt omdat ik niet het idee had dat het beter met me ging wanneer ik het wel slikte. Ik ben dus nog steeds elke dag heel erg moe.
Laatst was dit zo erg dat ik, na 12 uur geslapen te hebben, het op een dag maar 3 uur heb volgehouden, en ik had nog niet eens iets gedaan die dag.
Dit maakt ook dat ik vaak 's middags slaap, wat volgens mij ook niet echt bevorderlijk is, omdat mijn slaapritme hiermee ook door de war wordt geschopt.
Daarnaast heb ik veel last van hoofdpijn door de vermoeidheid en wat verder opvalt is dat ik erg veel last heb van lucht en vaak ook moeite heb met mijn ontlasting. Verder zeggen veel mensen om me heen dat ik vaak erg bleek zie en heel erge wallen onder mijn ogen heb.
Ook is het mij opgevallen dat mijn klachten in de herfst en de winter verergeren.

Ik weet zelf niet wat er met mij aan de hand is, en ik ben het een beetje beu om naar de huisarts te moeten gaan hiervoor. Ook heb ik het idee dat mijn huisarts het ook niet echt meer weet. Dus ik hoop eigenlijk of er hier mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen uit te zoeken wat deze vermoeidheid is en waar het vandaan komt, want ik heb het gevoel dat het mij belemmert in mijn dagelijks levenmaar bijvoorbeeld ook op school. Ik ben pas 17 en ik heb het gevoel dat ik geen enkele dag écht kan genieten.

----------

